# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Robot >  Máy khoan gỗ tự động

## hadenki

Cuối năm làm cái dự án nhỏ điều khiển máy khoan chi tiết gỗ tự động kiếm tiền ucf sau hơn 8 tháng thất nghiệp
Show hàng & chia sẻ cùng ace
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37XyRMzbAlY

----------

lucasyeah12345, Mãi Chờ, Mr.L, Vân Du, writewin

----------


## thegioicnc

Máy này không ổn lắm@@

----------

